# Best Website for Marine Forecast?



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Looking for a website that would give me the best indicator of surf conditions on Perdido key and especially a multiple day forecast. Where do you go to get your marine forecasts? Thanks!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anything with wind .
No wind, no waves. 
Lots of wind, big waves. 
Tide info is also good info to have if your fishing around the pass. 
High tide will typically give you very clean clear water, and low tide is gonna give you dirty river water. 

For offshore fishing, I use Marine Weather app


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

That makes complete sense (wind = waves) and seems like something I should have known! 

My little 8' kayak just doesn't offer much protection yaking out shark bait in any kind of serious wind. I think we're gonna need a bigger boat! 

Thanks for the feedback! :thumbup:


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

I like this:
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/waves/viewer.shtml?-multi_1-latest-hs-gmex-


----------



## Miketew86 (Jan 24, 2015)

The app called windfinder is what I use. Shows wind, wind direction, barometric pressure, height of seas, temp, and it shows tides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Marine weather by accu weather is a good one. Windfinder is ok but they dont update as often as the weather changes. I watch wave watch on the orange beach buoy because the conditions are updated every hour. You can set it for any NOAA buoy.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.fishweather.com/map#30.364,-86.436,9,1,119118,2

this one is another one to consider imho.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I like weather underground marine. Pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Great feedback guys and some interesting sites!

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Brazilianut (Dec 11, 2011)

This one updates all info every 6 minutes and let you see the forecast for the week ahead.
I check the conditions for Pensacola Bay and maybe you can find info more specific for Perdido Key too.
Good luck.

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/buoy/PCLF1.html


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

FHD said:


> Great feedback guys and some interesting sites!
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:


they're all good and not a bad idea to use several; you'll find your favorite fast.

catch 'em up.


----------

